# Ubiquinol/ coenzyme and vit d- when to stop?



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Hi

Ive been on these the whole cycle and am now in 2ww and am unsure when to stop.

Does anyone know?

Many thanks xx


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Vit D take through the whole pregnancy - Ubiquitol you can prob stop any time.


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Thanks teeninparis

Its 1000iu presume thats safe xx


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

I was on the liquid one from zita west - so not sure.  My accu who is a qualified doc suggested it and was ecstatic I was already on one.


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Clinics confirmed- thanks all 😊😘


----------

